# biggest bodybuilder bigger than ron



## ronnie c no1fan (Jun 27, 2004)

take alook at this

Victor Richards







*VITAL STATS*

Name: Victor Richards
Location: Rancho Cucamonga, CA, USA
Born: 1964
Height: 5'10"
Off Season Weight: 360 lbs
Competition Weight: 330 lbs
Arms: 26"
Waist: 36"
Thighs: 37"
Calves: 24"
Neck: 22 1/2"
Shoulder width: 43"
Chest: 67" BIG SEAN ALLAN


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 27, 2004)

is he 5'10"
or 6'10"


----------



## Mudge (Jun 27, 2004)

Yeah thats not vic. Vic had a big mouth, but an awesome physique.

Vic moved to Washington from LA to raise his kid.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jun 27, 2004)

i think what you have here are 2 bodybuilders who outweigh/outsize ron coleman.  the top picture is indeed of vic richards.  he does weigh more than ron coleman and is in reasonable shape ( not Mr. O. contest shape though )  the stats are of Vic Richards.  

the pics of the humongus guy with the pros is of Sean Allan.  he definitely is bigger, taller and outweighs many of the pros.

Vic Richards wouldn't beat many pros- he'd do a bertil fox ( no, not the double homicide thing )- and in truth, richards has no interest in competing as he made oodles of money simply guest posing.

Sean allan needs at least another 30 pounds;  bring down his lats and put some more meat on his legs and calves.  ( the top pic is NOT of sean allan but of vic richards ) 

the Mr. O is about who is the BEST-  ron C is the best combination we have so far.  and that is arguable for some people anyway.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 27, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHA


is all i have to fucking say, you are smoking crack if you think sean allen is ANYWHERE NEAR ronnie coleman, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA god damn, funny !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  maybe 10 years of heavy lifting and 70lbs more muscle will gain this guy a pro card.


----------



## derekisdman (Jun 27, 2004)

Dexter Jackson > Ronnie


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 27, 2004)

i thought this was nasser
but he looks like such a retard here


----------



## LAM (Jun 28, 2004)

Vic Richards has been in and out of BB mags and guest posing for at least the past 10-13 years, ne never wanted to compete at the professional level.  One thing that I liked about him is that he NEVER claimed to be natural...


----------



## Mudge (Jun 28, 2004)

I thought Vic was awesome back in the day, but his back could not compete with Ronnie today. Vic has a very thick build and that probably explains a good chunk of his weight, without weights I would say he would be a naturally very thick guy.

So like looking at Flex Wheeler, bodyweight is not everything, when bodybuilding is based on illusions.


----------



## ronnie c no1fan (Jun 28, 2004)

i am ronnie coleman biggest fan


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 28, 2004)

ronnie c no1fan said:
			
		

> i am ronnie coleman biggest fan








----"No, I am!"


----------



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> bodyweight is not everything, when bodybuilding is based on illusions.



yup, people just do not understand this. 

one of the best examples is Lee Labrada. Competed at around 185lbs, but he was short, small bone structure, small joints, always ripped in competition, etc., and looked huge on stage.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jun 28, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> Vic Richards has been in and out of BB mags and guest posing for at least the past 10-13 years, ne never wanted to compete at the professional level.  One thing that I liked about him is that he NEVER claimed to be natural...



yeah, during seminars Richards would always say that he got that big by drinking lots of water and praying to God.  I was there.  i heard it, and i asked him to repeat what he said.  he said the same thing once again.  i couldn't blame him- you can't admit to something like that.  

he later said that if the price was right and it was a private seminar he would tell the truth about his bodybuilding progress.  But he refused to talk about steroids during his seminar.  

the guy was something else: he refused to walk every 2 blocks from the restaurant to the hotel. he ordered a caddy to make the trip. 

he would fall asleep like a cat- anywhere anytime.  during his training sessions he would do 2hours of cardio then 2 hours of working out on weights.  he did drink a lot of water.  he said that he took absolutely no supplements ( too expensive and worthless is what he said ) but that he ate about 8000 - 10000 Kcal per day.  he wanted to open a restaurant so that he could write off his food bills.  he said that he ate lots of chicken and rice.  he was signing his pics for 15 bucks a pop-  

i was happy to see him and listen to what he had to say.  I don't begrudge the guy a bit.


----------



## mousie (Jun 28, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> ----"No, I am!"


Hahaha...now that's funny.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2004)

MarcusMaximus said:
			
		

> he said that he took absolutely no supplements ( too expensive and worthless is what he said )



is this the same guy: http://vicrichards.com

so supplements are worthless but now he has his own line of them?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 28, 2004)

Heavier than Ron or not, Vic looks small compared to him  What Vic did have was a complete look of a thick ass frame, which makes it look like he was just genetically gifted in a big way, thick wrists, thick neck, wide shoulders, naturally large + juice + food = Vic.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 28, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> is this the same guy: http://vicrichards.com
> 
> so supplements are worthless but now he has his own line of them?


whats so strange about that?
If you'll remember

Greg Valentino sells synthol, but he doesnt use it himslef
Lmao...


----------



## Allen (Jun 28, 2004)

Anything for a buck


----------



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> whats so strange about that?



ummm...it's sort of hypocritical!


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jun 29, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> ummm...it's sort of hypocritical!


what do you expect?  this is bodybuilding, where everyone can be a shill. where everything is up for sale or grabs.  some female bodybuilders sell their worn panties to schmoes, some male bodybuilders sell their undergarments, sneakers and tank tops to their admirers.  Some people resort to the tired and lame advertising slogans" unbelievable breakthroughs" or  pushing products based upon some "secret" that is being kept from the rest of us.  it's all a crock of shit.  it's all a matter of relative perspective.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2004)

MarcusMaximus said:
			
		

> what do you expect?



apparently more than I should....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 29, 2004)

integrity is a lost art form.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 29, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> ummm...it's sort of hypocritical!


did you read the rest of the post? it was a joke....


but anyway
Yea hypocritical means nothing
people are gonna make money by selling supplements even if they dont use them.....
all they are doing is selling their name

its all about money, its all the matters these days


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jun 29, 2004)

integrity?  

 people use search engines to appear to know the answers, then pass that information off as their own,. in a simple game; when it doesn't really matter.  people pass pics off as their own when it is obvious it ain't.  people pretend to be someone other than they are for no apparent reason other than to satisfy their own perverted delusions.  

one person's idea of integrity is another persons pipe dream.


----------

